# Late report from Tuesday, 2/25/14- bottom bouncing



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I got my boat-work wrapped up in time to head offshore late Tuesday morning with my friend Tommy Foreman of Orange Beach and one of my longtime customers and fishing buddy Doug Bean from Iowa. The game plan was to fish for Vermillion Snapper and Amberjack on deeper natural bottom areas and then hit some shallower stuff for Triggerfish and hopefully a Scamp or two. We started out jigging for Amberjack and they ate every lure we dropped. They weren't monsters, but there were plenty of them and they were fun as always. Doug got the bonus fish of the day while we were jigging; a 20lb Blackfin Tuna. I was going to start chunking but flipper started hanging out and never left for rest of the day and we ended up with zero bites on our drift line.

After jigging we dropped some baited rigs and loaded the box with Vermillion Snapper and Red Porgy (White Snapper). The bite was slow at first, but picked up towards the afternoon. Some of the Vermillions were a good size as well, with a few over the 4lb mark and most exceeding 3lbs. After we got our fill there, we headed in and hit some Triggerfish spots. The Triggers weren't huge but all were keepers and at one point Tommy dropped a jig and scored a nice Scamp. All in all it was a very nice day and sea conditions were as flat as it gets. It was also great to see Doug get his first Tuna


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What the hell? Mods please help a brotha out. I have pic problems


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Sounds like you guys stayed with 'em till you got the box full. 

What water depth did you get the Blackfin in? Any idea what water temperature was there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Pan, I meant to include that info. 

The water temps where we fished varied between 65.4-66.8 degrees. The Blackfin was taken in 135ft of water where the temp was 66.8. It was over natural bottom

Sorry for any hurt necks from the crooked pic. I've tried to fix it to no avail


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As for the tuna, did you ever see any busting? Would catching a fish like that promote you to start chunking because there is a good chance more would be in the area?

Would chunking be somthing I should look into doing when I see them busting in shallow water?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Sorry Pan, I meant to include that info.
> 
> The water temps where we fished varied between 65.4-66.8 degrees. The Blackfin was taken in 135ft of water where the temp was 66.8. It was over natural bottom
> 
> Sorry for any hurt necks from the crooked pic. I've tried to fix it to no avail


Hey Chris, not looking for your spot there, just curious how far out is 65 degree water right now. 
I know out of orange beach, a solid 135 ft is a ways, and I figured your coming out of pensacola. 
Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish out of OB but we ran SE. 65 Degree water was approximately 20 miles SE of OB

Jason, chunking is always a good idea for tuna holding in an area. I've often wondered if it would work well on the beach Blackfin in your area but those fish are moving fast. Trust me, I've thought of doing it from the yak


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I fish out of OB but we ran SE. 65 Degree water was approximately 20 miles SE of OB
> 
> Jason, chunking is always a good idea for tuna holding in an area. I've often wondered if it would work well on the beach Blackfin in your area but those fish are moving fast. Trust me, I've thought of doing it from the yak


Might have to give that a shot, may will be here soon enough. How large should the chunks be? Ive never done this before and as you might imagine I might just chunk up a couple bobos and always have them with me in the month of May September and October just in case!

But you are right, they are always moving and moving FAST! I will see them bust up for a few seconds then they will be gone only to go nut up a 1/4 mile away a minute later!  Ive peddled my ass off chasing them to no avail before lol.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will come over one day this season and we will give it a try.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I will hold you to it. The spring tourney is May 10th if you are still thinking about doing it. It seems like we see them in May pretty decently but not as often as late summer/fall. Plus those wahoo were caught in May last year if I remember correctly.


----------

